# Why I Like This Forum



## Lon (May 5, 2015)

I guess many of us are in the same boat and living alone with a need to express ourselves and voice our opinion on a number of things. I truly appreciate and enjoy the interchange with my peers, some younger but not many older. I have participated on many forums over the past 35 years and they were much different because of the average age of the members being so much lower than Senior Forums. We oldies have a plethora of experiences & knowledge to share that the young-uns just can't match.

So thank you fellow members.


----------



## Louis (May 5, 2015)

You're welcome...I feel the same way.


----------



## Laurie (May 5, 2015)

> "We oldies have a plethora of experiences & knowledge to share that the young-uns just can't match."



Give them time.

In the meantime they're doing a grand job of keeping me fed and watered, and still breathing, for which I'm very grateful.


----------



## applecruncher (May 5, 2015)

> I have participated on many forums over the past 35 years



 Really? Since 1980? I didn't realize internet forums had been in existence that long.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Really? Since 1980? I didn't realize internet forums had been in existence that long.



I was thinking the same thing.  1993 or 94 maybe.  I was on a BB around 95 I think and a Yahoo forum in 1997.


----------



## ndynt (May 5, 2015)

I like that this forum presents a cross section of views and experiences of...finally....people near my age.  Although I think I am still probably one of the oldest, if not the oldest, here. 
Yes AC, forums have been around for a very long time.  I first discovered them 29 years ago, in 1988.  They were more informational vs social and were already well established, at that time.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Well, well.... looks like the first Usenet was in 1980.  

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-we...line-forums-from-cavemen-days-to-the-present/


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I like that this forum presents a cross section of views and experiences of...finally....people near my age.  Although I think I am still probably one of the oldest, if not the oldest, here.
> Yes AC, forums have been around for a very long time.  I first discovered them 29 years ago, in 1988.  They were more informational vs social and were already well established, at that time.



I don't know if you're the oldest, as I think someone said they were 90.  And I think you said you're early 80's?  

We do have a good cross section here don't we?  And 4 countries.


----------



## Lon (May 5, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Really? Since 1980? I didn't realize internet forums had been in existence that long.


 You are right love. It seems like 35 years, but I started with Spry Mosaic as the browser and that had to be the early 90's. I've been using computers since 19 72 however.


----------



## ndynt (May 5, 2015)

Really, Annie?  That is so nice to know.  I am tired of being the oldest :bigwink:


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't know if you're the oldest, as I think someone said they were 90.  And I think you said you're early 80's?
> 
> We do have a good cross section here don't we?  And 4 countries.



That must be me AS; I turned 91  last month.  Still hangin' in there.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Really, Annie?  That is so nice to know.  I am tired of being the oldest :bigwink:



Old is okay.  We love old people here!  :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Falcon said:


> That must be me AS; I turned 91  last month.  Still hangin' in there.



Good for you, Falcon.  I've met quite a few people well into their 90's and you'd never know it.  They have great stories to tell!


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2015)

Falcon said:


> That must be me AS; I turned 91  last month.  Still hangin' in there.



Jaw drop.:what1:.91???? *never* would I think you looked that age Falcon, you not only _look_ younger but your young thinking too ..I want to know what all of you folks secret is...Jim, Nona , Falcon, Josiah, Lon.. you all look years younger than your age..


----------



## ndynt (May 5, 2015)

Tried to do a double quote, unsuccessfully...


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Jaw drop.:what1:.91???? *never* would I think you looked that age Falcon, you not only _look_ younger but your young thinking too ..I want to know what all of you folks secret is...Jim, Nona , Falcon, Josiah, Lon.. you all look years younger than your age..



Don't they though?!  I want their secrets as well.


----------



## ndynt (May 5, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Jaw drop.:what1:.91???? *never* would I think you looked that age Falcon, you not only _look_ younger but your young thinking too ..


_ Really?  _I am in awe, Falcon.   When I reach 91, if I every grow up, I want to be just like you....


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2015)

Hey, Thanks, But I hafta be honest with you.....that picture  is about 3 years old.  I'm NOT going to show you my drivers license picture which I just 
had to renew last month.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Hey, Thanks, But I hafta be honest with you.....that picture  is about 3 years old.  I'm NOT going to show you my drivers license picture which I just
> had to renew last month.



You should see my passport photos!!  You'd swear I was about 100!  Worst photo ever.


----------



## ndynt (May 5, 2015)

Three years is not long, Falcon.  Mine is two years old I think.  I have not had to renew my driver's license picture for about ten years.  I do not even know that woman LOL.


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2015)

I was a bomber pilot with the USAF  in WWII; flew missions over Germany.  You do the math.  Got my wings on 9-8-44  @ age 20.


----------



## ndynt (May 5, 2015)

How long have you been using a computer, Falcon?


----------



## Falcon (May 5, 2015)

Gee Nona, don't know exactly,  maybe 9 or 10 years.  Why?


----------



## AZ Jim (May 5, 2015)

My pic is only about three or four months old.  My secret is two and sometimes three late afternoon cocktails.  Gin & Tonic, Vodka Tonic or screwdriver, occasionally it'll be bourbon and Pepsi or Tonic. The only exception is on any day I have to drive somewhere in the afternoon or evening, then Nada.  Never had a DUI and never want one.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 5, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> My pic is only about three or four months old.  My secret is two and sometimes three late afternoon cocktails.  Gin & Tonic, Vodka Tonic or screwdriver, occasionally it'll be bourbon and Pepsi or Tonic. The only exception is on any day I have to drive somewhere in the afternoon or evening, then Nada.  Never had a DUI and never want one.



So the secret is alcohol?!  I can cope with that!  :cheers1:


----------



## ndynt (May 5, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Gee Nona, don't know exactly,  maybe 9 or 10 years.  Why?


Curious about how old you were when you ventured into the internet world.  When people in our age group say that they are too old to try and use a pc I feel sorry that they limit their lives so greatly.  That anyone labels themselves as too old.   You are a wonderful example of no one is ever too old.


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I was a bomber pilot with the USAF  in WWII; flew missions over Germany.  You do the math.  Got my wings on 9-8-44  @ age 20.



So you were only a young whipper-snapper at 88 when you had that photo taken?...LOL...don't be so modest Falcon...you look incredible at 88, I can't imagine you look too much different 36 months further on.

Jim sadly I can't follow your elixir of youth, I'm teetotal..just never did like the taste of alcohol..


----------



## Lon (May 6, 2015)

My pic is a Selfie taken July 12th 2014 on my 80th


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I was a bomber pilot with the USAF  in WWII; flew missions over Germany.  You do the math.  Got my wings on 9-8-44  @ age 20.



You should go on that thread the HS kid wrote about feelings of the Japan bombings.. Even though you were in Europe, I  bet you have some good insight for him.


----------



## ndynt (May 6, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Jaw drop.:what1:.91???? *never* would I think you looked that age Falcon, you not only _look_ younger but your young thinking too ..I want to know what all of you folks secret is...Jim, Nona , Falcon, Josiah, Lon.. you all look years younger than your age..


Perhaps this avatar is more apropos for 81?  Lil ole' lady in a rocking chair   ...taken a few months ago.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Perhaps this avatar is more apropos for 81?  Lil ole' lady in a rocking chair   ...taken a few months ago.



I really like your usual avatar!  You look like a laid back, philosophical artist type.


----------

